# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Misschien wordt ik `helderder` door hier te schrijven?

## antje111111

Ik ga eens kijken of het hier van me afschrijven helpt. Misschien kunnen jullie mij `helpen`...

Ik voel mij soms heel `onzeker`. Niet zozeer onzeker, dat is een verkeerde woordkeuze. Het is meer `waardeloos`. En dat is dan niet een klein beetje, maar echt heel erg. 
Ik heb er steeds vaker last van. Vaak als iets niet gaat zoals ik het wil of als iets me niet lukt, maar ook omdat ik geen fatsoenlijke dagbesteding heb (geen werk ofzo). Ik zou zo graag willen, maar kan niks vinden dat bij mij past, of wat ik kan (ik ben 80 tot 100% afgekeurd door het uwv vanwege lichamelijke handicap)

Ik wil mijn vriend er niet mee lastig vallen, maar ook hij merkt natuurlijk als ik slecht in mijn vel zit. `Gelukkig` zijn het buien en heb ik mijn goede momenten. Dit maakt dat het nu nog goed gaat tussen ons. 
Gisteravond was het zo erg dat ik uit bed ben geslopen en maar ergens anders in een hoekje ben gaan zitten huilen. Hij sliep al en heeft niks gemerkt. Ik ga er wel vaker uit snachts omdat ik slecht slaap. 

Toch wil ik er graag iets aan doen. Ik weet dat ik er over moet praten met mensen en er iets aan moet doen. Ik ben al een tijdje op een paaz opgenomen geweest vanwege een depressie en zelfmoordpoging omdat ik het allemaal niet meer zag zitten en het het niet meer waard vond om te blijven leven. Zover ben ik nu nog niet (gelukkig), maar ik wil het ook niet weer zo ver laten komen. Ik wil ook niet naar mijn huisarts omdat ik daar nogal nare ervaringen mee heb, net zoals met ziekenhuizen. Een arts zoeken heeft dus niet zoveel nut. Daar voel ik me toch niet goed bij.

Ik heb ook mijn leuke momenten hoor. Het is echt niet zo dat ik dag in dag uit mij slecht voel. Absoluut niet. En als ik me slecht voel kom ik er ook vrij snel weer uit. Hooguit een aantal uur dat ik me echt 100% waardeloos voel. Daarna kan ik wel weer energie en moed verzamelen om iets te ondernemen en dan gaat het vanzelf wel iets beter. Toch heb ik de laatste paar weken meerdere malen per dag dat ik me zo waardeloos voel. En het wordt ook steeds erger qua gedachtes. Ik haal mezelf zo ontzettend naar beneden en weet op mijn goede momenten echt wel dat het onzin is om zo slecht over mezelf te denken, maar toch... Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen.

----------


## katje45

Hoi Antje,

Verschikkelijk te lezen dat je zo over je zelf denkt. 
Jammer ook dat je een huisarts hebt waar je niet terecht kan met klachten vanwege een "nare ervaring". Heb je het overigens nooit uit kunnen praten met je huisarts over die "nare ervaring"?
Als het niet mogelijk is denk ik dat het verstandig is om uit te kijken naar een andere huisarts. Juist deze zijn zo belangrijk.
Het is heel belangrijk dat je nu eigenlijk met iemand over je gevoelens moet kunnen praten. Niet alleen dat je ze dan van je af kan praten, maar ook dat ze je misschien tips kunnen geven. En natuurlijk ook belangrijk dat je niet verder terug gaat vallen.
Je schrijft dat je niet kan werken en dat is natuurlijk niet leuk. Is het misschien een tip voor je dat je evt. iets van vrijwilligers werk kan doen. ( Weet natuurlijk niet wat je lichamelijke handicap is). Als je zoiets kan doen geef je toch nog iets positiefs aan je leven, want volgens mij is dat erg belangrijk voor je.
Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.

----------


## Déylanna

Vervelend dat je "nare" ervaringen hebt gehad met je huisarts en ziekenhuizen. Maar toch denk ik dat je eens moet gaan praten met een "profesioneel" iemand. Het moet in ieder geval niet zo zijn, dat je nog verder terug gaat vallen. Je moet echt opzoek gaan naar iemand waarmee je kunt praten, meissie. 

liefs
Déy

----------


## antje111111

Ik heb het er wel met vriendinnen over gehad hoor. Ik weet dat dat belangrijk is. Het is alleen zo jammer dat ik dan als reactie krijg: `Maar je bent juist zo`n mooi persoon`,`Je moet niet zo denken`, `Dat is toch onzin` etc. Ik weet dat het onzin is. Alleen zo voelt het nu eenmaal soms. Vandaag weer. Heb een heerlijke dag gehad. Allemaal heel leuk. Er is niks mis gegaan, en ineens heb ik een bui dat ik wel kan janken. Heb me teruggetrokken (was met vrienden) en ben uiteindelijk weer rustiger teruggekomen. Dan merkt iedereen echt wel dat het `weer zo ver is`. Maar ook zij weten niet wat ze moeten doen. Er was helemaal niks gebeurt. Het kwam zomaar ineens. Terwijl ik vanochtend juist heel vrolijk was. Het sloeg gewoon spontaan om. Nu gaat het wel meer. Ik voel me nu alleen beroerd omdat ik weer zo`n bui heb gehad. Dat is het nadeel. Er zit nog een sleur achteraan...

Met mijn huisarts praten moet ik doen ja. Dat zeggen mijn vrienden ook. Ze willen eventueel ook wel mee. Maar ik durf niet. (Ik klink als een klein kind, maar ik ben gewoon bang voor zijn reactie. Ik heb al vaker een aanvaring met hem gehad. Het is gewoon een botte man die te snel vind dat iemand zich aanstelt of dat iets je eigen schuld is. Voorbeeld is dat ik sneller iets breek dan een gezond persoon. Ik had mijn arm gebroken. Eerst langs de huisarts. Hij had al gelijk zijn conclussie klaar: Ik was gewoon niet voorzichtig genoeg geweest. Ik kreeg dan ook letterlijk naar mijn hoofd geslingerd dat het ijn eigen schuld is en dat ik er zelf om vraag. etc. Dit is maar een klein voorbeeld.) 

Een andere huisarts is hier erg lastig. Ik moet binnen mijn buurt blijven, en die zitten allemaal vol. 

O ik voel me zo stom nu. Ik weet het echt even niet meer. Ik zit er over te denken om het er toch eens serieus met mijn vriend over te hebben, maar ik wil niet weer worden opgenomen...

En over werk: ik kan te weinig. Doe af en toe wel wat vrijwlligerswerk inderdaad, maar ook daar kan ik eigenlijk net te weinig voor.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Antje,

Ik zou het er toch verder met je vriend over hebben en tevens vragen of hij mee gaat naar je huisarts. Misschien dat deze dan ook anders reageert.

Over een andere huisarts schrijf je dat deze vol zitten. Ik zelf heb hetzelfde probleem gehad met een andere huisarts zoeken. Heb toen brieven naar andere huisartsen gestuurd en zo bij een hele lieve huisarts terecht gekomen. Deze had nl. zo als mensen zelfs brieven gaan schrijven wil ik ze zien. En er was meteen een goede klik.

----------

